# Eu travel cert 7 or 14 days validity



## Introuble83 (9 Aug 2021)

Folks I was vaccinated last Friday 6th august. I am due to travel to Amsterdam 13th august . The HSE indicates the travel cert is valid after 7 days however schipol airport states 14 days for Pfizer. As Ireland is now on the high risk list I think I will need a full PCR test on arrival .


----------



## Leo (9 Aug 2021)

Introuble83 said:


> Folks I was vaccinated last Friday 6th august. I am due to travel to Amsterdam 13th august . The HSE indicates the travel cert is valid after 7 days however schipol airport states 14 days for Pfizer. As Ireland is now on the high risk list I think I will need a full PCR test on arrival .


It's the rules at the destination you need to comply with, as you say, they require 14 days for all vaccines other than Janssen which has a 28 day requirement.


----------



## Introuble83 (9 Aug 2021)

Leo said:


> It's the rules at the destination you need to comply with, as you say, they require 14 days for all vaccines other than Janssen which has a 28 day requirement.


Many thanks for the reply . Pity the rules are not standardized across the EU


----------

